# Buckland Sand And Silica Abandoned Quarry Surrey 05-07-14



## craigwoody (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone! 

I went exploring here the other month and its still in reasonable condition in there. 

i decided to go a bit HDR heavy on this trip so let me know what you guys think  

A little history: 
Buckland Sand and Silica Company was originally a family-run business founded in 1925 to produce high quality sands for the glass industry.

The Amalgamated Roadstone Corporation acquired the quarry in 1978 and then Hanson subsequently acquired it in 1990, who still continue to extract sand and silica to provide specialist glass sand to customers throughout the UK.

Since the acquisition by Hanson, sand has been processed elsewhere and the Buckland Sand and Silica Company plant has now become derelict and decaying.



































[/IMG]


























Check out some more on my flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/craigwoodjetts/sets/72157646054117248/


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 14, 2014)

Love the photos. 
Great spot but the floors are a bit dodgy. The live site is nearing the end of its extraction licence, this will leave a massive hole in the countryside. As far as I can tell it will end up as a lake when they switch off the pumps currently keeping it dry. The southern part of the site is currently flooded and this is unlikely to change. If they don't dismantle the processing/pumping plant there scuba gear may be required for an explore.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting stuff there.The HDR bits tend to merge together,any chance you could put a small bit of space between them?


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 15, 2014)

nice posting great pics


----------



## The Archivist (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that's changed a bit. When I went in 2009 the factory floor was completely dry. Any idea how deep the water is now?


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 16, 2014)

TBH it's a wee bit hard to see what's going on, what with the overcooking and no space between images.

This time last year there was a bit of a pond out back, but the factory floor was dry. Could be just temporary flooding given all the recent rain.


----------



## craigwoody (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah i forgot to put spaces between the images sorry guys! 

The floor was pretty decayed, it was a bit sketchy walking around up there, The flooded area was actually quite deep, probably around 3 foot. 

Still need a exploration partner so if anyone near Gatwick is going out let me know


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 22, 2014)

craigwoody said:


> Yeah i forgot to put spaces between the images sorry guys!
> 
> The floor was pretty decayed, it was a bit sketchy walking around up there, The flooded area was actually quite deep, probably around 3 foot.
> 
> Still need a exploration partner so if anyone near Gatwick is going out let me know




I'm 10 mins away from Gatwick, hit me up if your down for an explore


----------

